# Surrogacy



## cupcake82711

My little sister is going to be inseminated wit my husbands semin to create a baby. When the baby is born I am going to adopt the baby. We are not going to the doctor to do the insemination due to the fact we don't have that kind of money. We also live in Massachusetts.

Does anyone know the proper steps for adopting your stepchild and for inseminating someone. 

Please no negative remarks


----------



## TTC First

I can't answer your questions but I do have a suggestion. Try asking about the insemination in the Trying To Conceive forum. I believe there is a thread for same sex couples, I know they talk about different methods.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Savasanna

Hey hun - are you still around? I have some thoughts/suggestions for you if you're still exploring this as an option, but thought I'd see if it's still a question for you first. :flower:


----------



## Conceptual

I would highly recommend that you find an attorney in your area to help you with the legalities of the adoption. That is one part you want to make sure is 100% right. I wish you the best of luck!


----------

